# vorfachlänge weniger weite?



## dorschiie (30. Januar 2006)

hat die vorfachlänge einfluß auf weite beim brandungs angeln?
ich wollte jetzt schonmal mit dem knüpfen der montagen beginnen da ich jetzt zeit habe.(krankgeschrieben)
und bevor ich anfange dachte ich ob es evt. probs mit den längen geben könnte.
so vonwegen windschatten.
ps hab schon im ab gesucht aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Na das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wenn die Schnur geklipt ist und fest sitzt ist es wohl egal wie lang die Mundschnur ist.


----------



## dorschiie (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

ist ja auch nur so ein gedanke.
darauf geachtet hab ich auch noch nie.


----------



## Marcel1409 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Das sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das kürzere Vorfächer wesendlich besser (weiter) fliegen als längere. Die "kurzen" stabilisieren sich selber in der Luft und die "langen" fangen nach einiger Zeit in der Luft an zu trudeln. Am weitesten fliegen kurze Vorfächer die entweder unten im Impactshild oder noch besser im Impactblei eingeclipt sind#6 ...


----------



## Hämmer25 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

moin zusammen
sehe es genauso wie marcel,
habe die besten erfahrungen gemacht wenn das vorfach max.1m lang ist.
bis dann hämmer25


----------



## dorschiie (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

das heist also. wenn ich eine lange mundschnur brauche, müßte ich einen zweiten einhänger nehmen.


----------



## dorschiie (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				Hämmer25 schrieb:
			
		

> max.1m lang ist.
> bis dann hämmer25


 
also 1,00m betrachte ich schon als lang .
ichdachte so an 0,60-0,80m für kurz.


----------



## Hämmer25 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

hallo dorschiie

meistens angel ich nur mit einer mundschnur.soll sie als nachläufer gefischt werden kommt ein clip aufs vorfach,und ich habe dann fast die doppelte länge als nachläufer.einen langer nachläufer bnötige ich auch nur wenn keine bewegung im wasser ist.je mehr brandung umso kürzer halte ich die nachläufer.
ps. gute besserung und viel spass beim vorfachbau.

gruss hämmer25


----------



## JunkieXL (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

meine sind im schnitt 40-50cm lang und lange nachläufer sind so maximal 80cm...


----------



## dorschiie (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				Hämmer25 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo dorschiie
> .
> ps. gute besserung und viel spass beim vorfachbau.
> 
> gruss hämmer25


 
danke.
ich benutze eigendlich immer liftmontagen wollte aber mal normale probieren deshalb meine frage.


----------



## mcmc (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Meine Erfahrungen sind, dass Nachlaeufermontagen immer fangen, insbesondere, wenn wenig Wind ist und der Strand nicht haengertraechtig ist. Es kommt aber darauf an, den Haken trotzdem nach unten zu klippen. Wenn nach oben geklippt wird, faengt das Vorfach haeufig an zu pendeln, je laenger es ist, umso heftiger. Nachlaeufer nach unten klippen geht sehr gut, wenn Du mit einem Cascade-Wirbel arbeitest. Das Vorfach ist dann wie bei einer Liftmontage immer gut gespannt.
Mundschnurlaenge ca. 50 bis 80 cm, je nach Windverhaeltnissen, so dass das Vorfach insgesamt ca. 1m ist.


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Hallo!

Ich bin auch ein Fan von geclippten Nach- bzw. Durchläufermontagen. 
Dabei läuft das Blei in einem Einhänger frei auf einer dickeren Monoschnur, zur Mundschnur hin wird es von einer Perle und einem Wirbel gestoppt. 
Die (zwischen 40 und 100cm lange) Mundschnur clippe ich dann dann oben.

Der Wurfweitenverlust ist bei einer langen nach oben geclippten Mundschnur schon deutlich zu merken, aber wie kann ich eine Nach- bzw. Durchläufermontage nach unten clippen? Eigentlich geht das doch nur über zwei Clips, so dass die (längere) Mundschnur auf halber Länge nach oben und dann über einen zweiten Clip oder Shield nach unten der beköderte Haken geclippt wird? |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Durchläufermontage nach unten clippen? Eigentlich geht das doch nur über zwei Clips, so dass die (längere) Mundschnur auf halber Länge nach oben und dann über einen zweiten Clip oder Shield nach unten der beköderte Haken geclippt wird? |kopfkrat



Genau so#6 . Kann man auch sehr gut auf der Seite vom M_S Schwerin sehen.


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so#6 . Kann man auch sehr gut auf der Seite vom M_S Schwerin sehen.



Guter Tipp, bei Jörg kann man das auf der Seite wirklich super sehen! #6
Schon lange nicht mehr reingeluschert...


----------



## mcmc (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Mit Cascade-Wirbel reicht ein Einhaenger am oder direkt ueber dem Blei ohne Umweg ueber zweiten Clip.


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				mcmc schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Cascade-Wirbel reicht ein Einhaenger am oder direkt ueber dem Blei ohne Umweg ueber zweiten Clip.



Hmm, wie kann man sich das bildhaft vorstellen....? |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Genau kann mal jemand nen Bild von nem Cascade-Wirbel reinsetzen?


----------



## caruso (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Bitte die Damen .

http://img481.*ih.us/img481/2388/cascade7mr.jpg

Gruß caruso


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Dankeschön! #6

Aber dann weiss ich immer noch nicht, wie ein solcher Wirbel bei einer Nach- bzw. Durchläufermontage einen zweiten Clip oberhalb überflüssig machen soll, wenn ich den beköderten Haken unten im Windschatten des Bleis platzieren will... |kopfkrat 

Erscheint mir nämlich ohne Umlenkung der Mundschnur über den zweiten Clip nicht möglich... #c


----------



## Gast 1 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Ich gehe auf dass Thema zurück:

Meine kurzen Vorfachlängen sind min. 15 cm, die langen 35 cm und bei Windstille das untere auf Platten mit max. 50 cm.

Da ich aber keinen "Schnickschnack" dran habe, nur Wurm auf Haken, habe ich keine Weitenverluste beobachten können.


----------



## mcmc (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Also ich versuche mal ohne Bild eine Erklaerung fuer Pilkman und andere Interessierte:

Erst das Blei mit Genie-Link(hat schon einen Haken) oder gleich Breakaway-Blei(hat bereits eingearbeiteten Haken) an die Vorfachschnur knuepfen. Der Cascade-Wirbel wird dann frei auf die Vorfachschnur eingefaedelt (durch das eckige Loch), danach ein Toennchen- oder Agraffenwirbel. Der Wirbel wird von zwei freibeweglichen Perlen eingerahmt. Jetzt ist unten das Blei, darueber sind Cascade-Wirbel, eine Perle, der Wirbel, zweite Perle. Jetzt oben an der Vorfachschnur eine Schlaufe knuepfen.
Danach die Mundschnur an die runde Oeffnung des Cascadewirbel binden. Die Mundschnur sollte min. 20 cm kuerzer als das Vorfach sein. Die Hauptschnur an das freibewegliche Toennchen bzw. den Agraffen-Wirbel auf der Vorfachschnur befestigen. 
Und jetzt kommt der Clou:
Die Schlaufe in den Haken des Cascade-Wirbels einhaken. Den Angelhaken unten in den Clip des Brakaway- Bleis oder in Impactshield etc. einhaken. Das Vorfach ist damit immer optimal gespannt.
Beim Auftreffen auf das Wasser loest sich die Schlaufe sowie der eingehakte Angelhaken und der Cascade-Wirbel mit der Mundschnur rutscht nach unten. Ein bisschen ziehen, damit sich die Mundschnur lang legen kann und damit fischt sie als Nachlaeufer.


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Dankeschön! #6
> 
> Aber dann weiss ich immer noch nicht, wie ein solcher Wirbel bei einer Nach- bzw. Durchläufermontage einen zweiten Clip oberhalb überflüssig machen soll, wenn ich den beköderten Haken unten im Windschatten des Bleis platzieren will... |kopfkrat
> 
> Erscheint mir nämlich ohne Umlenkung der Mundschnur über den zweiten Clip nicht möglich... #c



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist der Wirbel der zweite Clip. 

Wäre nett, wenn jemand der diesen Wirbel bei Vorfächern mit langer Mundschnur verwendet, mal nen Bild von nem kompletten Vorfach reinstellen könnte. 

Damit wären dann alle Klarheiten beseitigt|supergri .


----------



## caruso (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Nach etwas "Fummelarbeit" sollte es das wohl sein. Oder muß der Cascade-Wirbel gedreht werden? 

Wüßte jetzt nicht , wie anders.


Gruß caruso


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@caruso

Super gemacht#6 .

Ich konnte die Beschreibung von mcmc nicht nachvollziehen, weil mich dieser Satz 





			
				mcmc schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt oben an der Mundschnur eine Schlaufe knuepfen.


 verwirrt hat. Die Schlaufe muss dem nach nicht an der Mundschnur sondern an der Vorfachschnur gebunden werden. Das erklärt einiges|supergri .

Aber was ich bei deinem Vorfach nicht erkennen kann ist, wie man es binden muss, um die Mundschnur doppelt legen zu können und gleichzeitig wieder am Blei oder am Impaktshield einklinken kann. 

Und das war ja die Frage von Pilkman.    

Und was mir bei deinem Vorfach noch auffällt, immer davon ausgehend das mcmc das auch so gemeint hat ist, dass die gesamte Montage nach dem Auswerfen und dem Ausklinken nur noch von den beiden Perlen vor der Schlaufe gehalten werden.

Dat wär mir zu gewagt, um es mal so auszudrücken.


----------



## caruso (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Moin sunny

Bei dem Vorfach wird nix doppelt gelegt. Wie mcmc schon sagt, wird die Schlaufe des *Vorfaches *in den Cascade-Wirbel eingehängt. Beim Auslösen des Hakens am Blei wird gleichzeitig die Schlaufe am C.-Wirbel freigegeben. Somit kann die Mundschnur am Vorfach bis zum Blei herunterrutschen. Ich habe noch zusätzlich eine Perle vor den Knoten des Einhänge-Clips gemacht. 

Heir nochmal ein pic unten am Blei. 



Gruß caruso


----------



## mcmc (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Genau so ist es richtig, Caruso. Hatte schon Angst, dass mein Geschreibsel nicht verstanden wird.


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wurfweitenverlust ist bei einer langen nach oben geclippten Mundschnur schon deutlich zu merken, aber wie kann ich eine Nach- bzw. Durchläufermontage nach unten clippen? Eigentlich geht das doch nur über zwei Clips, so dass die (längere) Mundschnur auf halber Länge nach oben und dann über einen zweiten Clip oder Shield nach unten der beköderte Haken geclippt wird? |kopfkrat



@caruso

Das bei deinem Vorfach nichts doppelt gelegt wird, ist ja das "Problem". Dadurch hast du ja auch ne kurze Mundschnur. 

Pilkman wollte aber wissen, wie man eine lange Mundschnur umlenken muss, um sie nach unten clippen zu können. Das geht meines/unseres Erachtens aber nur über einen zweiten Clip. Und dann kam der Cascade-Wirbel zum Einsatz, der diese Problem angeblich lösen kann.

Wie aber dadurch der zweite Clip umgangen wird, ist für mich noch nicht ersichtlich#c . 

Und mcmc sagt nicht "die Schlaufe des *Vorfachs * einhängen", sondern sagt nur die Schlaufe einhängen, spricht im Vorfeld aber davon, dass man eine Schlaufe am Ende der Mundschnur knüpfen sollte. Er hat bestimmt das richtige gemeint, aber das war etwas irre führend. 

Ich hoffe, du verstehst so halbwegs was ich meine.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Geniales System, das habe ich so noch nie in einem Vorfachbuch oder in einer Zeitschrift gesehen.... #6

Vielen Dank an Caruso & MCMC!!! |good: 

Werd ich glatt mal probieren müssen... ist zwar kein Durchläufersystem, wie ich es gern fische, aber ein Nachläufersystem ist ja auch nicht zu verachten. #6


----------



## mcmc (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Sorry, Schlaufe nicht an der Mundschnur knuepfen, sondern natuerlich oben an der Vorfachschnur. Mein Fehler. Habe die Beschreibung entsprechend geaendert. Hoffe, es hat niemand inzwischen krumme Finger beim Knuepfen bekommen.


----------



## caruso (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

So sind in Bezug auf mcmc`s Vorfach alle Unklarheiten beseitigt.

caruso


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Schöne Dank auch Pilkman|gr: . Ich versuch hier krampfhaft ne Beschreibung für ein Vorfach, mit langer nach unten geclippten Mundschnur, ohne zweiten Clip für dich zu erhalten. Und was machst du, du bedankst dich bei caruso und mcmc, obwohl das garnicht die von dir gewünschte Montage ist .

Scherz beiseite, natürlich ist das toll von mcmc und caruso#6 . 

Aber habt ihr auch ne Variante für die Durchlaufmontage mit langer Mundschnur oder geht das nun doch nur über nen zweiten Clip, wie von mir und Pilkman vermutet?


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Moin Olaf, :q

naja, sagen wir mal so... ich hatte die ganze Zeit eine Durchläufermontage im Kopf, bei der das Blei frei auf der Vorfachschnur läuft und nach oben erst von einer Perle bzw. einem Clip gestoppt wird. :m

Und die wird sich wohl in der Tat nur über einen zweiten Clip in Bleinähe so basteln lassen, dass man den beköderten Haken im Windschatten des Bleis hat.

Aber irgendwie war ja von mcmc und Caruso von einer reinen Nachläufermontage mit festem Blei die Rede und so sieht das geschilderte und bebilderte Ergebnis ja auch aus. #6 

War wohl eher so´n Audrucks- bzw. Verständnisproblem...  :m


----------



## JunkieXL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

ist ganz einfach, ich bau die teile Ständig. Du knotest einfach den Wirbel mit dem Haken oben ans Vorfach das blei wird als durchläufer auf dem Vorfach montiert. dann wird die Mundschnur von unten nach oben über den Haken gelegt und dann und in den Clip am Blei eingehängt. *fertig* das Vorfach gibt es fertig auch von Eisele zu kaufen dann kann man sich das sehr gut abkucken.
 das von Eisele ist kein Durchläufer sondern fest aber das clipprinzip ist gleich. ich bau mal solch ein Vorfach und stells dann hier rein.


----------



## mcmc (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Ohne Umlegen ueber zweiten Haken geht der lange Durchlaeufer m.E. nicht.
Nach unten geht wohl nur wie JunkieXL beschrieben hat. 
Mir war uebrigens schon bewusst, dass ich kein Durchlaeufersystem beschrieben habe. 
Habe aber frueher jahrelang  mit langem Nachlaeufer nach oben geklippt geangelt und hatte dadurch dauerndes Pendeln beim Wurf. In einem Artikel in der Kutter und Kueste wurden dann Cascade-Vorfaecher mit einem und auch zwei Haken vorgestellt. Endlich konnte auch der lange Nachlaeufer immer gut gespannt nach unten geclippt werden. Kein pendeln beim Wurf und groeßere Wurfweiten. Der Cascade-Wirbel ist m.E. schon ein geniales Teil. Hut ab vor dem Erfinder.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				mcmc schrieb:
			
		

> Mir war uebrigens schon bewusst, dass ich kein Durchlaeufersystem beschrieben habe.



Hallo mcmc,

das hier...



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... war wohl eher so´n Audrucks- bzw. Verständnisproblem...  :m



... war von mir auch nur als Selbstkritik gedacht... :m

... Du hattest ja die ganze Zeit schon von einer Nachläufermontage gesprochen... #6


----------



## JunkieXL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

So hier meine Nachläufer-Durchlaufmontage. Habe oben eine etwas andere Variante zum überlegen genommen. Lasst euch nicht von dem schwarzen Haken irritieren der ist nur zum strecken daes Vorfachs da. Leider ist meine cam etwas im Arsch und die Bilder nicht so gut aber um das wichtigste zu erkennen sollte es reichen.


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@Pilkman

Meine "Anmache" sollte nur nen Scherz sein. Nicht, dass das hier falsch rübergekommen ist. Hätte nach dem  vielleicht noch :q setzen sollen.

@mcmc

Hattest du beim Einholen der Montage noch nie damit Probs, dass die Perlen vor der Schlaufe, die ja letztendlich die Montage am Wirbel halten, den Geist aufgegeben haben?

Sieht für mich irgendwie nicht so richtig stabil aus. Ansonsten ist die Konstruktion des Vorfachs wirklich genial.


----------



## JunkieXL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

ps: wenn wer eine genaue zeichnung davon möchte, schreibt er mir bitte eine pm mit seine emailadresse, dann versuch ich mal was zu zeichnen und das zu verschicken


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@ Olaf

Keine Angst, ich hab das absolut nicht bös verstanden... :q #h

@ JunkieXL

Du arbeitest also praktisch auch mit zwei Clips, bzw. einer Umlenkstelle für die Mundschnur. 

Ich angel dieses Vorfach auch sehr gern, nur dass ich die Mundschnur ausschließlich nach oben clippe. Dadurch hängt sie zwar nicht mehr so schön dicht hinter dem Blei, aber ich kann die Länge frei gestalten.


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@Pilkman

Komm einfach zum Pfingsttreffen nach Meschendorf, dann versuchen wir die Montage beim #g zu knüppern.


----------



## JunkieXL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Die Länge der Mundschnur kannst du bei dem Vorfach auch Frei gestalten ... wenn ihr beim Meschendorftreffen in der Brandung angelt komm ich mal lang da könnt ihr euch das genau ankucken


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

JunkieXL, warum machst du das Treffen nicht gleich ganz mit? Plätze sind noch frei. Ist doch nen riesen Spass mal paar neue Boardies kennen zu lernen.


----------



## JunkieXL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Ich wohn ja nur 5km weg ist also kein ding für mich vorbei zu kommen ... Boot hab ich leider nichtmehr bekomm aber dieses Jahr wenn alles gut geht ein neues ...


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@ Sunny

Mal luschern, ob ich da Zeit habe... Pfingsten ist ja immer so familiär angehaucht... |rolleyes 

@ All

Ich habe jetzt nochmal ein paar Pics von meiner langen Durchläufermontage geknipst... ist halt so wie die von JunkieXL, nur dass die Mundschnur nicht noch einmal umgelenkt und nach unten geclippt wird... #h


----------



## caruso (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Jungens, ich habe das Vorfach auch nur nach der Beschreibung von mcmc nachgebaut. Kannte diese Technik auch nicht. War nur zum besseren Verständnis gedacht die Bilder zu machen. Die Beschreibung war für mich ebenfalls schwer nachzuvollziehen.

Aber nix für ungut. Ich baue auch diese lange Nalchläufermontage nach oben umgelenkt oder einfach nach oben geclipt und ca. einen Meter lang.
Mit festen Nachläufern habe ich bis jetzt keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. zu oft Tüdelkram.

Gruß caruso


----------



## mcmc (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Nein sunny, hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Perle vor der Schlaufe. Selbst, wenn die kaputt ginge, ist da immer noch der dicke Knoten in der Vorfachschnur fuer die Schlaufe. Glaube mir, das haelt auch bei Gewaltwuerfen oder Haenger loesen.


----------



## caruso (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Meine Nachläufermontage sieht der von Pilkman ähnlich. Nur kann ich meine durch bloßes Umdrehen als Liftmontge nutzen. Je nach dem .


Gruß caruso


----------



## JunkieXL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@Pilkman

so fische ich die auch am meisten das andere tüddelt doch recht schnell und bei ruhiger See angelt man ja eh nur mit 1 maximal 2 Wattis aufm Haken da geht das auch mit dem Weitenverlust.

Wie gut sind eigentlich diese Leuchtbleie? Bringen die was? Bin am überlegen mir davon nen paar zu holen.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@ JunkieXL

Yupp, bisher kann ich mich über die Fängigkeit der langen einfachen Durchläufer auch absolut nicht beklagen... :m

... im Vergleich zu einer einfach nach unten geclippten Mundschnur an der Endbleimontage ist der Wurfnachteil aber schon zu merken.

Egal, die Wurfweite ist ja nicht alles...  :q

@ Caruso

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Du Deinen Haken in einer langen Schlaufe frei beweglich hast, oder täuscht mich das? |kopfkrat 

Ist das für das Einsaugen des Köders von Vorteil? Agalatze bindet meinem Wissen nach seine Haken mit dem Rapala Knot an, so dass sich diese in einer kleinen Schlaufe auch frei bewegen können... 

... irgendwas muss dann da ja dran sein, hmm? :q


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Caruso
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Du Deinen Haken in einer langen Schlaufe frei beweglich hast, oder täuscht mich das? |kopfkrat



Hab ich auch gerade gesehen. Was für ein Knoten ist denn das? 

Ich sehe auch ein großen Vorteil darin, dass man den Wattwurm nicht mehr über den Knoten am Haken quetschen muss. Er bleibt damit viel unversehrter.


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

jetzt weiss ich auch wieso einige besser und einige schlechter fangen :m


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

übrigens ist das der rapalaknoten....
ich fische ausschließlich so...
die vorteile sind oft genug genannt worden, aber es gibt genug spitzen angeler die so nicht fischen.
ich bin aber überzeugt davon


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich sehe auch ein großen Vorteil darin, dass man den Wattwurm nicht mehr über den Knoten am Haken quetschen muss. Er bleibt damit viel unversehrter.



Genau, das kommt noch hinzu. #6

Ich lasse meine Amnesia-Enden am Haken zwar auch etwas länger und schmelze sie mit einem Feuerzeug stumpf für die Schonung der Wattwürmer, aber das mit der Schlaufe ist wohl das schonendste.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens ist das der rapalaknoten....



Bist Du dir da bei Caruso´s Montage sicher?!?! |kopfkrat 

Der Rapala würde doch größer ausfallen, das sieht bei Caruso eher wie eine simple Überhandschlaufe aus...

Dass Du den Rapala Knot benutzt, wissen wir ja... #6


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@ pilkman
das anschrumpfen sollte man eigentlich immer machen, egal welchen knoten man nimmt. auch bei der schlaufe mache ich das. hat einfach vorteile


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@ pilkman
nein ich benutze nicht den typischen rapalaknoten.
ich habe den abgeändert. der rapalaknoten ist viel zu dick wenn man ihn so machen würde wie er eigentlich gehört
ich nenne die aber alle rapalaknoten weil sie alle ähnlich sind und sich nur gering unterscheiden. der ansatz ist gleich


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ... nein ich benutze nicht den typischen rapalaknoten.
> ich habe den abgeändert. ...



Los Aga, erzähl mal... #h

Der normale Rapala beginnt ja mit einem einfachen Überhandknoten, durch den das Schnurende zurückgeführt und praktisch noch ein Blutknoten hinter gebunden wird.

Was hast Du weggelassen bzw. geändert? |wavey:


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Warum denn so'n Schnickschnack#c ? Reicht so'n Überhandknoten nicht? Und wie groß sollte die Schlaufe sein, etwa 5 cm?

Klärt mich bitte auf.


----------



## JunkieXL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

ich knote die Hake mit dem Brukbaker an ... der zum Knoten von dicker Mono im Norwegenforum pmpfohlen wird. darüber Rutschen die Würmer echt sehr gut.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie gut sind eigentlich diese Leuchtbleie? Bringen die was? Bin am überlegen mir davon nen paar zu holen.



Sorry JunkieXL, da hab ich noch gar nicht drauf geantwortet... #t 

Also von den Flugeigenschaften her sind die Pro Tack spitze, ich komme etwas weiter mit den Teilen (Kurbelumdrehungen). 

Ob sie aufgrund ihrer Leuchteigenschaften jetzt auch noch mehr Fisch bringen? Keine Ahnung... |kopfkrat ... vergraulen tun sie sie auf jeden Fall nicht... :q ... ich leuchte vor dem Abwurf nochmal ordentlich mit der Kopflampe drauf, um ihnen ein bißchen Leben einzuhauchen.

Preislich sind sie natürlich mit über 2 Euro etwas derber, die Verarbeitung ist aber spitze, die Beschichtung ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen... #6


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> ich knote die Hake mit dem Brukbaker an ... der zum Knoten von dicker Mono im Norwegenforum pmpfohlen wird. darüber Rutschen die Würmer echt sehr gut.



Kann ich garnicht glauben . Auf dem Bild im Posting 47 ist doch ne Schlaufe zu sehen oder täuscht das? Mit dem Brubaker bekommst du doch keine feststehende Schlaufe hin. Der Knoten zieht sich doch am Haken zusammen.

Oder hat dir Aga das Vorfach gebunden, du Schlingel|rolleyes .


----------



## JunkieXL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Posting 47 ist aber nicht von mir  also nix schlingel


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@JunieXL

Nu sei man nicht so pingelig.

Junge, Junge, wat ne Blindschleiche|rotwerden . Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil oder wie war das.

Caaaaruso, sach an, wat is dat für'n Knoten#c ???


----------



## caruso (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Ich mach eine ganz normale Schlinge. Zu finden bei den Anglerknoten.
*Schlinge:*

http://www.modellskipper.de/archive/maritimes_lexikon/index.htm?/archive/maritimes_lexikon/dokumente/knoten_begriffe/knotenkunde.htm

Hatte damit noch nie Probleme, dass die sich irgendwie geöffnet hat oder das das Vorfach an dieser Stelle gerissen ist.

Gruß caruso


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Aha, also doch ein relativ normaler doppelter Schlingenknoten... #6






Quelle: modellskipper.de

Den Schlingenknoten, der als "Schlinge im Kapuzinerknoten" beschrieben wird, kenne ich eigentlich unter "Figure of a Eight" oder "Achterschlaufe". Ein sehr guter Knoten, der auch von z.B. von Korda für die monofilen Vorfachmaterialien empfohlen wird. Angeblich soll der weniger strangulieren als eine einfache Überhandschlaufe.

Die zweite Variante der Schlinge auf der Seite sieht ja schon aus wie ein reduzierter Rapala... #h





Quelle: modellskipper.de


----------



## JunkieXL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

an alle die ein Bild vom Vorfach wollen (also die, die mir eine pm geschrieben haben) ich zeichne das morgen und scanne das dann ein ... kann allerdings bis morgen Abend dauern. muss noch Elektrotechnik lernen ... sch*** Prüfung


----------



## dorschiie (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@all
es ist klasse das ihr so auf den thread antwortet vor lauter lesen komm ich nicht zum. weiter so .
ich lese auch lieber.
ps. mit der schlaufe ist ne gute sache .da kann man den wurm besser über der haken schieben.


----------



## caruso (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

So ist es.

 Die Wattis gehen beim Aufziehen nicht so schnell kaputt und die "leeren" Würmer gehen besser vom Haken runter. 

caruso


----------



## dorschiie (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				caruso schrieb:
			
		

> "leeren" Würmer gehen besser vom Haken runter.
> 
> caruso[/quote
> wieso machst du die alten mädels runter?
> ich schieb immer nur neue nach.(lockwirkung)


----------



## caruso (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Wenn zu viel leere Häute drauf sind, hatte ich Fehlbisse. Nur aus diesem Grund. 
Ich ziehe sowieso min. drei wenn nicht noch mehr Würmer auf.
Da ist die Lockwirkung garantiert. Oder meinste nicht?

Zitat Dorschiie
ich schieb immer nur neue nach.(lockwirkung)

Wie lang sind denn Deine Mundschnüre? ;-)


Gruß caruso


----------



## JunkieXL (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Also ich zieh bei Sturm 3 Stück drauf bei sehr ruhiger seh meist nur einen maximal 2 ... je nach größe.


----------



## dorschiie (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

[Zitat Dorschiie
ich schieb immer nur neue nach.(lockwirkung)

Wie lang sind denn Deine Mundschnüre? ;-)


Gruß caruso[/quote]
da ich meist mit der liftmontage angel sind meine mundschnüre 0,50-1,00m lang.
und es macht auch nichts wenn die würmer mal am ende sind(meist am schluss) gefangen hab damit immer noch.


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@caruso

Wie groß machst du denn die Schlaufen? Ich meine, wenn du bis zu drei Würmer aufziehst muss die Schlaufe doch relativ groß sein oder nicht?


----------



## caruso (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Moinsen

Die Schlaufe binde ich pi x Daumen so um die 12-15cm. Zur Not kann ich den Stopperknoten,der die Paillette und die Perlen hält, ja noch verschieben und den ersten Wurm über den Schlaufenknoten schieben. Der Wurm läuft dann auch nicht gleich aus, da ja keine spitzen Schnurenden hervorschauen.

Gruß caruso


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Alles klar. Danke#6 .


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Die Vorfachlänge wähle ich so aus, dass ein Dorsch ruhig den Watti am falschen Ende einsaugen kann und trotzdem den Haken erwischt. Früher habe ich mit kurzen Vorfächern geangelt und mich über Fehlbisse geärgert, bis ich öfters einen Dorsch von außen hakte. Da klingelte es plötzlich|kopfkrat. Jetzt nehme ich doppelte Köderlänge plus 5cm und niemals mehr als zwei Würmer. Ergebnis: kaum noch Fehlbisse durch Dorsche.

Bei den Platten helfen nur kleinere Haken.


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Da klingelte es plötzlich|kopfkrat


 
Echt?? Klasse!!! #6 #6 #6 :q


----------



## dorschiie (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

[klingelte es plötzlich|kopfkrat. Jetzt nehme ich doppelte Köderlänge plus 5cm und niemals mehr als zwei Würmer. Ergebnis: kaum noch Fehlbisse durch Dorsche.

Bei den Platten helfen nur kleinere Haken.[/quote]

wie heist etwa das du mit mundschnüren angelst die 25cm lang sind?
oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## JunkieXL (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

so habe ich es auch verstanden


----------



## dorschiie (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

wäre meiner meinung nach etwas kurz. 
aber läst sich gut werfen.


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


 
Hast du es etwa noch nicht klingeln gehört??? :q :q :q 

Hab ich aber auch so verstanden das die Mundschnüre in etwa 25cm lang sind. Aber auch nur wenn die Würmer 10cm lang sind und nicht wieder solch kleine Krüppel die man manchmal für 20 Cent das Stk. zu kaufen bekommt. Naja, dafür wiegen dann 9 Würmer auch nur 15 Gramm


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Ich habe verschiebbare Seitenarme und kann die Vorfächer schnell nach den Durchschnittsgrößen der gekauften Wattis angleichen.
Also bei einem Wurm eine doppelte Wurmlänge plus 5 cm zum Schlucken. Stellt Euch vor, ihr habt drei Wattis in Reihe aufgezogen und der Dorsch packt nicht auf der Hakenseite zu. Woher soll er wissen, wo der Haken ist. Dann muß er zwangsläufig die Würmer und zusätzlich die gleiche Länge an Schnur ins Maul nehmen, um überhaupt erst einmal den Hakenbogen zu erwischen. Wenn dieser Vorgang durch die stramme und dicke Systemschnur blockiert wird, haut der Dorsch mit dem Wurm ab, um die "Algen" los zu werden.
Das Ergebnis ist ein heftiger Ausschlag der Rutenspitze und der Fisch verliert den Köder. Schon mal erlebt ?


----------



## dorschiie (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

schon oft ,aber meist sind sie wieder gekommen.
aber im ernst jetzt du redest von einer festmonage .
meine sind minmum
50cm lang und haben immer fisch gebracht.
wieso so kurz?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Weil ein Clip auch nur unnötiger Ballast ist, der neben der zu langen Vorfachlänge, die im Wind flattert, auch Weite kostet. Ein Watti dreht sich ohne Clip beim Flug besser mit der Luftbewegung, als ein festgeklemmter.
Windmühlenprinzip.
Also deswegen so lang wie eben nötig.:q


----------



## dorschiie (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

wieso bei der liftmontage ist der haken hinter dem blei eingehängt.
bei den feststehenden montgen in braekewayclips .
meine feststehenden sind ca. 60 -70 cm lang.
der clip ist wieder in der nähe vom blei.
wo ist da der strömungs verlust?


----------



## JunkieXL (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

also unter 50cm hab ich auch keine...


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Die Montage ist doch hinter dem Blei nicht mehr geschützt, als ein Anhänger hinter dem Auto. Die Luftstromeigenschaften am Blei ändern sich ins Gegenteil, wenn die Wattis zu dicht anliegen. Logisch wäre ein Clip in die andere Richtung, wo die Wattis hinter einem Kegel versteckt würden.
Hättest Du keinen großen Widerstand an der Schnur, würden sich die Clips beim Einschlag nicht lösen. Die Clips sorgen nicht für Weite, sondern man nimmt weniger Weite in Kauf, um die Wattis im Wurf besser zu schützen, was ich bisher auch noch nicht erkennen konnte. Also, warum sich mit nutzlosen Clips abplagen ? Genau, damit die Vorfächer schön lang sein können ohne zu verdrallen. Mehr fangen als kurze Vorfächer tun die trotzdem nicht.
Man sollte nicht alles herunterbeten, was PR-Strategen vorleiern. Damit meine ich keinen persönlich, denn Glaube versetzt Berge. Schließlich *muß* das System weiter fliegen und im Unterbewusstsein mobilisiert man automatisch letzte Reserven.


----------



## xhonk (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Moin Kollegen,

ich habe mir gestern mal 2 von diesen Nachläufer-Vorfächern mit nach unten geclippten Haken gebaut, und ich muß sagen das System macht auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck und wird am 11.02. hoffentlich Fisch bringen. Die Mundschnur hat eine Länge von ca. 50 cm und das Gesamtsystem ist mit ca. 65 cm recht kompakt.
Als Physiker ist es für mich logisch das solch ein System bessere aerodynamische Eigenschaften besitzt als ein System mit nach oben geclippten Haken. Bedingt durch die Gewichtskonzentration am Ende des Vorfaches sollte dieses Vorfach bessere Truddeleigenschaten besitzen.
Was das konkret in der Praxis bedeutet vermag ich allerdings nicht zu berechnen.;+ 
Ich gehe auch immer mehr dazu über mit nur einem Haken zu fischen, einfach weil ich nur sehr selten Dupletten fange und sich die Tandemvorfächer doch hin und wieder mal vertüddeln.
Ich hoffe hier kommen noch mehr Tips von den Profis zum Bau von Vorfächern. Ich besitze zwar ein Buch über Meeres-Montagen, dieses kann allerdings Erfahrungen von Forum-Mitgliedern in keinster Weise ersetzen.

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg#h


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Nachläufer nehme ich nur, wenn mit Aalen zu rechnen ist und die Montage nicht driften soll. Dann angelt man auch vorzugsweise nur in der ersten Rinne. Bei schöner Brandung sind lange Vorfächer sehr Wattwurmfeindlich. Ausgenommen die Liftmontage, wenn das Vorfachende kurz gehalten wird.
In diesem Thread geht es um den Einfluß der Vorfachlänge auf die Weite. Und hierbei sind kurze Vorfächer klar im Vorteil. 
Am helligten Tage, oder wenn nur mit Platten zu rechnen ist sind meine Vorfächer lediglich 15cm lang. Lockmittel werden direkt an die System-Hauptschnur montiert und sparen so ebenfalls  den Schmuck eines jeden Hakens. So ist es auch möglich mit einem Einzelhaken hinter der dritten Sandbank auf große Platte zu fischen.


----------



## dorschiie (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

bei meinen liftmontagen ist das vorfach ca. 50cm lang,die mundschnur etwa 40cm. 
der grund ist das bei den längen ein besserer biss in der rute zusehen ist.
außerdem habe ich damit der neigungswinkel der rute zum blei egalisiert.
bei kürzerén vorfächern liegt die mundschnur am grund. 
außerdem hat der köder ein besseres spiel .
so ist meine meinung.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Sorry, wegen den Verständigungsschwierigkeiten.

Nach der Hauptschnur kommt bei mir die 1,5m Systemschnur, die bis zum Blei, weil gleiche Tragkraft wie die Schlagschnur(50er), ein Bestandteil der Hauptschnur bleibt.
Davon ab gehen die Vorfächer. Diese haben bei kurzen Längen eine geringere Tragkraft(28er) als die Flugschnur(30er).
Muß das Vorfach länger sein, schalte ich ein Übergangsstück zwischen 28er und Systemschnur in 40er, um ein Verdrallen zu verringern.

Gerade, wenn ich mit einem Haken angele, schiebe ich das Vorfach sehr weit nach oben, damit der Wurm möglichst nicht auf dem Gewässerboden liegt und spanne die Schnur bis das Blei gerade noch liegen bleibt. Bei einem Anbiss muß der Fisch den Wurm "herrunterholen", der Biss wird angezeigt und gleichzeitig rutscht das Blei einige Zentimeter zum Ufer. Falls ich in dem Moment nicht zur Spitze geschaut habe, um den Anbiss zu erkennen, so verrät sich die entspannte Rutenspitze. Kann die Angel in die Hand nehmen, ohne den Fisch zu vergrämen.
Ein vorsichtiger Dorsch wird bei einem "flüchtenden" Watti sehr schnell vehement zuschnappen. Ich mit meinem Anschlag aber auch.


----------



## sunny (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

@Rumpelrudi 

Kannst du mal nen Bild von deiner Montage mit dem verschiebbaren Vorfach reinstellen? Hört sich sehr interessant an.


----------



## x (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

Moin,
ich würde auch Durchlaufmontage mit Weitwurfclip nehmen! Und mit 1 Haken ohne viel klimbim, mit 1 Watti und 1 Seeringel.(erst Watti, der ist weicher)
60-80 cm. So kommt man am weitetsten raus.

Gruß
Thorstenweb


----------



## dorschiie (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: vorfachlänge weniger weite?*

keine meinungen mehr?


----------

